# How to go Pro



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

It is just a dream for now, but like most people that really love to fish, the thought of going pro is always there. Can anyone explain the path to getting there?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

1st join a local club and become knowledgable of the fish you want to target and become tourny savy... Then go fish say a redman circuit to qualify for sectional championships... Pick-up sponsors as you go bla bla blah...
Kinda like that LOL


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

atrkyhntr is right about joining a local bass club, then you can work your way up. Walmart Bass fishing league is a great way to get started. you can work your way up from the BFL to the Everstart series and then finaly to the FLW tour. check out http://bfl.flwoutdoors.com/


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

King,

This is mine and Lynn's first year on the Pro circuit, now we are fishing the Catfish circuit, it has not been easy as we are the Rookies,we have been getting our butts kicked this year, we are good at catching Flatheads but now we are forced to learn to catch a different species of fish the Bluecat and we have to consistently put big fish in the boat each and every time.Something that I have not been able to do yet. I talked to a couple of people, one being Corey to get his input and I talked to Virgil Agee and Harold Dodd, All three of these guys are very down to earth people, and I felt comfortable talking with them, Corey fishes the Walleye pro circuit so I wanted a different viewpoint, really found out theres not much difference.

 I owe a great amount of thanks to Corey for his knowledge of walleye because he has made me a better fisherman, by using techniques that he has used to catch Walleyes has taught me a different way to catch Catfish.

 Catfish are bigger and will eat the other fish, to them everything is bait   

Virgil and Harold are legends in the catfish world, both have won numerous titles and everybody knows them, Harold sent me a list about being a pro along with some of my own comments.

Just as with any "pro" sport, few make their living doing it. To become a "pro", all you need is the entry fee which are not cheap and the time plus vacation and expense money for gas, motels and any breakdowns along the way. I know this sounds crazy, but it's the truth. What does it take to become a REAL Pro 

 (1) You need to be on the water EVERY day possible. There's no substitute. All Pros, no matter what the sport, practice their craft whenever possible when not competing. 

 (2) Fish as many tournaments as you can afford, concentrating on circuits that have a "classic" you can qualify for. Making these end of year championship tourneys increases your visibility. Note that I didn't mention winning. That's a plus but not necessarily a requirement! The ultimate goal is recognition at the national level. 

 (3) Become well known and respected among your peers in these tourneys. If your good at something be willing to share that information.Word of mouth that you are a good and knowledgeable fisherman will get you noticed. Be prepared to teach what you know to the younger ones. If people ask you questions give them truthful and honest answers. don't try to lead them down a different path because they are competing against you.

 (4) Be able to present yourself to the public. Image is important. 

 (5) Be a good businessman. You must be able to deal with sponsors (and potential sponsors) on a business level as well as organize your "fishing business".

 (6) There is always somebody out there thats better than you, strive to become the best, no one forgets who wins a tournament, its the guys that are striving to win that are the ones to watch out for.

 (7) Accept defeat with a smile, sometimes your friend or even your best friend will beat you, it is now there time for the glory so be happy for them. Your time will come

 (8) Things break or youre just having a bad day, it will get better, as long as youre not in last place somebody is having a worst day than you. 
[/color] 
 (9)Being cocky or a know it all or my way is the only way is totally unacceptable, humbling and the willingness to learn something new will get you to the top.

 
Hope this helps you out and good luck..........Doc


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ohio Bass Federation is a good place to start if you are thinking about being a PRo Bass Angler I might join in a couple of years it is branch of BassMasters u can qualify to fish the classic through it. It is tough to get but it can be done.


Good Luck To All


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

OK,FIRST GET WITH THE WIFE AND GET A SETTLEMENT..IF YA CANT COME TO AN AGREEMENT GET A GOOD ATTORNEY.ITS BETTER TO DO THIS NOW BEFORE YOU MAKE A LOT OF MONEY AND END UP GIVING HER MOST OF IT..PLAN ON GETTING A DIVORCE BEFORE YOU COME HOME ONE DAY AND SHES GONE WITH EVERYTHING IN THE HOUSE..DONT LEAVE ANY FISHING STUFF AS THAT WILL BE THE FIRST THINGS SHE GETS RID OF..IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME JUST ASK ROLAND MARTIN....   ..LOL......NEED MORE ADVICE?PM ME...


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am still laughing at that one. You might have been serious, but it sure was funny to me. She thought it was too.

I still have about 10 years till retirement and I am thinking that I want to go at it full time for a few years starting then, unless of course I pick the right lotto numbers sooner. I want to prepare to be in the thick of it at that time. I think that budgeting the plan (money and time) is what I need to consider up front to see where the possibilities fit.

And then there is picking the species, tournament circuits, etc. Much to learn, but plenty of time to do so. How should a guy select?...what are the differences?...What are opportunities now and 10 years from now?

Then there is the partnering/team thing. Is it a requirement and are good friendships ruined in the process?


----------

